

Student with life savings of $1,500 turns it to $1 million in 3 years - pallian
http://money.cnn.com/2013/12/16/investing/penny-stock-trader-millionaire/index.html

======
elag
"He knows what to look for and recognizes how to make money out of pump-and-
dump scams without doing any pumping or dumping himself." So, just a parasite
on others' scamming in a sewer of a market.

~~~
micah94
For every one of these guys, there's hundreds of others (like my brother-in-
law) still living in his mom's basement... Heh. Some of that money is probably
his.

------
michalu
Give him 3 more years ...

